# 1943/46 The Joy of Cooking!



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I went to the local Friends of the Library sale here in Bellingham and managed to pick up the 1943/46 edition of _The Joy of Cooking_ for $1! :bounce: It's the same as the 1943 edition except that the wartime cookery section is replaced with more recipes from _Streamlined Cooking_.

Rombauer's voice is all over this edition. I especially love the opening to the very first chapter: "Cocktails":

"The chief virtue of cocktails is their informal quality. They loosen tongues and unbutton the reserves of the socially diffident. Serve them by all means, preferably in the living room, and the sooner the better."


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

neat-o!

I'll give ya 5 bux for it!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm green.....


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Wow that's nice. The early books are like a comprehensive cooking guide from the ground up. People used to have such better skills back then.

Where did we go astray...

That's a rhetorical question.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow...quite a score, especially if it's in good condition.

I went over to eBay to see what they are offering there...theyre is a variety of Joy of Cooking, of varying vintage, but nothing that age for that price. I did see a rare 1936 edition with a buy it now price of $730. Complete with dust jacket.


----------



## karmakanic (Dec 28, 2008)

Truly and extremely cool. My mom had a copy of that very same edition. Actually, now I'm wondering if it's actually the same copy. :suprise: I have two sisters who've lived in Bellingham and/or Blaine, one of whom might have inherited it and not appreciated it's (sentimental) value. Has the name "Sherry" (mom) or "Elinor" (grandmother) been written inside the front or back covers? Just curious...


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow, how interesting! I just checked, and there are no names written inside the covers. Sorry. This is a very clean copy with nothing at all written or splashed anywhere on it. Perhaps someone REALLY didn't appreciate it and never cooked from it. 

I notice this is your first post. Welcome to ChefTalk!


----------

